
Ask HN: What is your current job? Are you happy with it? - parth_setya
What constitutes a work day in your life?
Are you happy with the money you make?
======
godelmachine
I'm working as a BMC Remedy Consultant. My job is akin to that of System
Administrator. I'd say I'm quite happy with it since I get to learn so many
things here. My profile right now is Tech Support. My organization used to
provide opportunities for Customization/ Development & Integration too, but I
doubt if I'll be able to work on those projects anytime soon.

One thing I miss is command line/ console based coding like we do in Java or
C++. BMC Software has developed their own fourth gen programming language
called Developer Studio, which mostly consists of dragging & dropping field
from palette to create forms. I feel insecure that I'm not as competent as
those who work on command line coding like Angular/ NodeJS/ JavaScript/ C/
C++.

These days, ServiceNow is proving to be a formidable competitor to BMC
Software, and is fast eating BMC's market

I'll be moving to Canada soon, and am quite afraid if there are BMC Remedy
jobs in Canadian market. One company that I know of is Air Liquide.

~~~
partisan
I would say that the feeling you are experiencing is your gut telling you
something that you should listen to. Becoming a specialist in a specific
technology can be lucrative and can be the focus of a long career, but the
technology you pick must have a life outside of the company who makes it.

~~~
godelmachine
That's my point.

Java/ Angular developers are in demand anytime, anywhere.

BMC Software is used by many Fortune 500 companies. I was thinking of getting
into their R&D where I could get to do some product development.

------
justaguyhere
Web dev (php, laravel, mysql etc). Nice colleagues, ok salary and I get to
work from home. Not learning anything new and not doing anything interesting
(can't leave the job, so I'm stuck).

Would absolutely love to do things like data analysis :(

~~~
kypro
Was in a similar position for about 5 years. Had a really good salary, but was
doing fairly basic PHP+MySQL stuff.

I knew given my skills it was going to be difficult to find a better paying
job, and remote jobs are also harder to come by in the UK and I really liked
that aspect of it.

In the end the company had a difficult few months and I had to find a new
position anyway. I took my time and found a new job I knew I would learn a lot
from instead of just looking at salary alone. I'm in a much better place now
and feel a lot more comfortable with my career moving forward. Honestly, I
think you may regret more not just taking the risk. Being to comfortable isn't
a good thing typically.

~~~
justaguyhere
My problem is that I can't change jobs easily (visa, paperwork etc). I took a
risk last year and it didn't turn out well (for reasons outside of my
control).

I'm learning random things in my free time, but without a focus. I know I am
aging dinosaur, but I just don't know how to get out of it :(

------
chris__butters
Head of digital for a small design studio. And not really happy here due to
the sometimes hostile environment between the egotistic designers and myself
and even the partners who don't have the back bone to do anything about it. My
day is made up of development, server health checks, writing proposals,
helping out with strategy. The money is nice but that should come second to
actually enjoying the role to me.

------
potta_coffee
Freelance web dev.

Extremely lax schedule, except for the occasional hard deadline. Lots of
freedom, pays the bills (barely).

On the other hand, it doesn't pay enough. I'm not saving as much as I need to
to take the next steps toward my goals.

